# crushed  hydraulic cement concrete



## ryuel

my try : hormigón de cemento hidraulico triturado
 
I appreciate any comments  on this translation you might post


----------



## Jocaribbean

Puedes simplemente decir concreto hidraulico triturado o tambien hormigon  (dependiendo del pais)


----------



## ryuel

mm tiene sentido

gracias


----------



## 0scar

Falta la palabra recycled.
Encontré que se trata de  hormigón que usa como  agregado hormigón viejo reciclado, después de quitarle el hierro y molerlo.

Yo diría _hormigón con agregado de hormigón reciclado_


----------



## Jocaribbean

0scar said:


> Falta la palabra recycled.
> Encontré que se trata de hormigón que usa como agregado hormigón viejo reciclado, después de quitarle el hierro y molerlo.
> 
> Yo diría _hormigón con agregado de hormigón reciclado_


 
Yo tendria cuidado en usar la palabra reciclado. La usaria unicamente si esta establecido el reciclar el concreto de una fuente existente, de otra forma, no lo haria. Estas escribiendo un documento legal, me imagino?


----------



## ryuel

no la he usado, es un texto de una empresa que desarrolla proyectos  hidraulicos

en ninguna parte se menciona el concepto de reciclar

saludos

finalmente segui tu consejo y elimine la palabra cemento

gracias


----------



## 0scar

Ahora qué esta claro, quisiera saber que es el "concreto hidráulico triturado"

Busqué en Google y "No se ha encontrado ningún resultado para *"concreto hidráulico triturado"*.

Alguien va a ser pionero en esto o va a meter la pata.


----------



## Jocaribbean

Oscar, el concreto hidraulico usa el mismo cemento Portland que conocemos, pero cpontiene catalizadores especiales que amuentan la velocidad de fraguado y estabilidad ante situaciones de altas concentraciones de agua.  El hecho de que lo tritures no lo hace distinto en el proceso, solo en la resistencia del concreto, por lo que debes de usar maquinaria mas pesada. Aqui les mando algunas referencias.

Saludos 

http://www.arqhys.com/construccion/concreto-normashidraulic.html

http://www.castle-pryor.co.uk/controlled_demolition/hydraulic_concrete_demolition.php


----------



## ryuel

bueno creo que he aprendido un poco mas 

muchas gracias por tu gran aporte


----------



## 0scar

"Coarse Aggregate.
Provide coarse aggregate consisting of durable particles of gravel, crushed blast furnace slag, *recycled crushed hydraulic cement concrete*, crushed stone, or combinations thereof that are free from frozen material and from injurious amounts of salt, alkali, vegetable matter, or other objectionable material, either free or as an adherent coating."
http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...lic+cement+concrete"&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=ar


"ASTM D692 - 00(2004) Standard Specification for Coarse Aggregate for Bituminous Paving Mixtures
This specification covers coarse aggregates such as crushed stone, *crushed hydraulic-cement concrete*, crushed blast-furnace slag, crushed gravel, crushed expanded shale, crushed expanded clay, and crushed expanded slate suitable for use in bituminous paving mixtures."
http://www.astm.org/Standards/D692.htm

Mi ultima sugerencia para traducir "[agregado grueso] de hormigón [reciclado] triturado"

No hay manera que este agregado no sea fabricado de hormigón reciclado. Se da por descontado que es hormigón viejo aprovechado para reusarlo como agregado.


Saludos


----------



## Jocaribbean

0scar said:


> "Coarse Aggregate.
> Provide coarse aggregate consisting of durable particles of gravel, crushed blast furnace slag, *recycled crushed hydraulic cement concrete*, crushed stone, or combinations thereof that are free from frozen material and from injurious amounts of salt, alkali, vegetable matter, or other objectionable material, either free or as an adherent coating."
> http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...lic+cement+concrete"&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=ar
> 
> 
> "ASTM D692 - 00(2004) Standard Specification for Coarse Aggregate for Bituminous Paving Mixtures
> This specification covers coarse aggregates such as crushed stone, *crushed hydraulic-cement concrete*, crushed blast-furnace slag, crushed gravel, crushed expanded shale, crushed expanded clay, and crushed expanded slate suitable for use in bituminous paving mixtures."
> http://www.astm.org/Standards/D692.htm
> 
> Mi ultima sugerencia para traducir "[agregado grueso] de hormigón [reciclado] triturado"
> 
> No hay manera que este agregado no sea fabricado de hormigón reciclado. Se da por descontado que es hormigón viejo aprovechado para reusarlo como agregado.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
excelente acotacion. Aun faltaria agregar la palabra hidraulico, puesto que es un tipo de concreto distinto.


----------



## 0scar

El hormigón se hace con cemento pórtland/hidráulico.
Es lo mismo. El cemento es el hidráulico,simplemente quiere decir que necesita agua. Es casi una redundancia decir cemento hidráulico.


----------



## Jocaribbean

0scar said:


> El hormigón se hace con cemento pórtland/hidráulico.
> Es lo mismo. El cemento es el hidráulico,simplemente quiere decir que necesita agua. Es casi una redundancia decir cemento hidráulico.


 
NOO!!! para nada redundante Oscar!, El cemento hidraulico es muy distinto al cemento comun. Es verdad, ambos son Portland, pero el cemento hidraulico tiene connotaciones especiales para ser usado en el agua (presas, puentes etc)


----------



## 0scar

Bueno





.


----------

